# Brain Tumor?



## danjames4 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey guys I havent posted here in a while cause ive been feeling "alrite" but now im scared out of my mind, I keep thinking i have a brain tumor, the reasons why because I have had a headache on the left side of my head for 4 days now and have had a cold for almost two weeks. Please I really need someone to tell me if you have had a simular thing happen. I think i will go for a catscan but you know I feel like I have it for sure its probably one of the most scary things.

Please write back
Dan


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

Have you had any major changes lately, or important things you've been postponing, or something you feel guilty about or is there something you are (secretly) angry about?
I never assume I have a brain tumour, I always think of stress or nutrition, but if neither of those is likely to be the problem, then........check further.
Do you ever do biofeedback or bodytalk, where you just quietly ask your self or your body what the problem is? For some people that is too weird, but for others it's normal. (for me - normal)
Sorry you're feeling bad, let us know more. Cheers, beachgirl


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## danjames4 (Jun 15, 2005)

Did it hurt if you coughed?? Did it scare you?? I dunno I'm getting pretty stressed out about school. Nervous with speech that i did today. I got a menengitus shot last week? Umm, I had a major cold when i was playing rugby in England two weeks ago, just getting over it know(I LIVe in Canada) I think i got this same thing last year too, but I dunno this one seems weird
Dan


----------



## danjames4 (Jun 15, 2005)

Yeah ive been really angry the last 5 months, my gf broke up with my gf
after two years (im 17), and a week later she started to date a really good friend, ive been angry ever since, jealous etc. Cause i still love/loved her. And I see them together everyday at school, we play rugby together. etc just angry but not that angry
Dan


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

Have you had a meningitis shot before? 
You know that vaccinations are hard on your body?
If you think your symptoms could be related to that (time-wise), search side effects vaccine meningitis . 
You shouldn't have any illness when you have vaccinations, but they don't say WHY.
One site says headache, fever, aches and chills can be side effects from the mening. vac.
Symptoms appearing within a few weeks of the shot can be considered side effects of the vaccine (though not necessarily, of course).
There are pharmaceutically-funded sites and alternative medicine sites and each gives a fairly different view point of vaccines.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

Ouch, that would be really tough... 
I always used to think that I was in control of my feelings, but I'm finding out that I've been fooling myself. Feelings will make themselves known even with colds, flu, accidents, etc.
Is there anyone you could talk to about your feelings of anger/jealousy? Someone who doesn't know the others so it won't be spread around? 
I've been finding that just allowing myself to know that I had my feelings hurt and to cry about it whenever I want, has not kept me sad, like I thought, it has helped make me feel better overall.
Someone once told me that kids handle things better than adults, who try to fool themselves. Little kids scream and cry and let it out honestly and are done with it.


----------



## just breathe (Nov 21, 2005)

I had a close friend get a brain tumor...he had no mental symptoms, or physical until right until he found out he started getting nosebleeds everyday .....this happened because there is only so much room in your head and any extra unatural mass is going to raise the pressure, sending blood or other body fluids through whatever orifice is conveinant.....

But for further reassuarance look up the statistics on how prevalent brain tumors are....I assure you it is quite low....I once stopped eating all meat for a month because I was sure I was going to develop creutzfeld jakobs(human mad cow) or catch the bird flu, or eat contaminated seafood....I had a headache that was persistent for about 2 weeks...got a cat scan and all was fine....doctor told me they were tension headaches from anxiety....went and got a good benzo and my headaches are gone....unfortunately I woke up one morning questioning reality and started on a fast track to dp....I think you should find the source of your anxiety and nip it in the bud before things get nasty.....once you have a mental scar it is just that a scar....and while you can't always see it well there is always a mark.....

Hope this helps....

P.S. My friend went to chemo and is in remission, he is living a more stable life than I am.....so even if you do have something major going on does not mean it is the end of your story....
Keep your head up man.....


----------



## danjames4 (Jun 15, 2005)

My doctor told me it was sinusitus. She is sure it isnt a tumor, but im still really scared because i don't have a stuffed nose or pain behind my eyes. Its just everytime a bend down or cough it hurts. Its scaring me to death. My parents say wait until sunday and then if its still there we'll seek more help. .

Dan


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

i could have sworn i had a tumor when i first got sick but guess what... i didn't. i had the scans done. wasn't too hard to convince my doc to do the scans.

i had extremely intense neck tension and chronic headaches for years.


----------



## just breathe (Nov 21, 2005)

danjames4 said:


> My doctor told me it was sinusitus. She is sure it isnt a tumor, but im still really scared because i don't have a stuffed nose or pain behind my eyes. Its just everytime a bend down or cough it hurts. Its scaring me to death. My parents say wait until sunday and then if its still there we'll seek more help. .
> 
> Dan


Don't worry about that.....your sinus network goes all over your face and head....


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

I have had a lot of far more wierder stuff than a head ache(for 4 days) happen to me. After all the tests nothing came up, they said I have a healthy brain and a helthy heart haha but not a healthy soul. haha


----------



## danjames4 (Jun 15, 2005)

yeah, thanks for your guys support, any other stories that are the same help out a lot. thanks
Dan


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

This is strange to me, because out of the blue I had a crazy pain/ache in my head for a couple days also. I was scared shitless, and thought I had a tumor too. Pretty messed up, but funny now looking back on it. It also hurt when I drank any liquids.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

WTF? I didn't say silly...


----------



## danjames4 (Jun 15, 2005)

So what do i do im totally stressed out, feel weird when im at school, and i have a headache the entire time. This sucks. I hope its NOT a tumor, because everythings pointing to it
Dan


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

danjames4 said:


> So what do i do im totally stressed out, feel weird when im at school, and i have a headache the entire time. This sucks. I hope its NOT a tumor, because everythings pointing to it
> Dan


go to your doc, tell him you think you might have a brain tumor, then demand a scan. luck to you.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Dont demand a brainscan. We are all sort of crazy, i think kind of hypochondriac. 
Get drunk, have sex if you can manage it, listen to the beastie boys. Dance badly. Live a life worthy of a brain tumour case.

A good friend recently died of cancer at the tragically young of 22. It still brings tears to my eyes. It aint worth worrying about man. Just live, and if you die, you die. Thats it, thats all, thats all there is.

GGRrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------

